# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Paracheirodon simulans in their natural habitat

## blue33

Paracheirodon simulans in their natural habitat

YouTube - Neon tetras, Paracheirodon simulans in their natural habitat

----------

